# Tiger Stripey Custom Acrylic FP



## drgoretex (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi folks.

Here's one I just finished off, a tiger stripey acrylic custom FP with a MeisterNib Medium steel nib.































Thanks for looking!

Ken


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good. Something I aspire too.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 14, 2011)

Whoa!  I want it!!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!  

How do you get the thread grooves so shiny?


----------



## PedroDelgado (Sep 14, 2011)

Nosa!!!! (Wow!!!! in Portuguese). VERY nice!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never been clear on this so perhaps you can help.  Creations like this...do you use a brass tube or turn it without?  Just wondering how that works while still supporting the structure and putting weight against the material...?  Thank you kindly


----------



## el_d (Sep 14, 2011)

As Pedro said   NOSA

Is that a homebrew Ken?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the black eye on the top of the cap.  While the material is stunning, the craftsmanship is outstanding.  One to be very proud of.


----------



## EarlD (Sep 14, 2011)

That's just phenomenal


----------



## boxerman (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow super nice pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 15, 2011)

That pen is beyond awesome.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 15, 2011)

Outstanding work!


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice. I like the proportions, it looks very nicely balanced.


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  Great job!


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments - much appreciated!



Kaspar said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> How do you get the thread grooves so shiny?



Lots of WD40 while cutting the threads, along with slow cutting.  Seems to work very well for acrylic.



wiset1 said:


> I've never been clear on this so perhaps you can help.  Creations like this...do you use a brass tube or turn it without?  Just wondering how that works while still supporting the structure and putting weight against the material...?  Thank you kindly



No brass tubes.  I use a piece of dowel in my collet chuck cut down to the inside diameter of the cap or barrel, ie a jam chuck.  I try to turn as much of the piece as I can with the end supported by the tailstock, then cut it free and gently finish the end.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 15, 2011)

That is really classy!  Great looking pen, photography and everything!

John


----------



## 76winger (Sep 15, 2011)

jedgerton said:


> That is really classy!  Great looking pen, photography and everything!
> John



Just what I was thinking. Very nice!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's Bad a$$, Excellent job


----------



## glycerine (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, now that's beautiful!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohhhhh my, that is a beauty! love the shape and the colors.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 21, 2011)

Truly beautiful! Thanks for sharing it with us. Dramatic colors and knock-out shapes.


----------



## shadrach1944 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! that is one Great creation, I love it!


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, what great work.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicely Done, Ken!


----------



## kenspens (Sep 24, 2011)

nice pen  great colors and well put together yah done good!!
ken 
kenspens


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 24, 2011)

wow well done- everything looks so clean and perfect


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not sure why this one stands out the most to me, but all i can say is that is truly a work of art. Maybe its because you took some awesome pictures that show every little detail and the fact that you took the entire pen apart so we could see everything. Either way, EXCELLENT JOB! thanks for sharing, you should have entered that in the contest! You would have given ol' Justin a run for his money:biggrin::biggrin: Made that worry factor go up cuz his competition just got harder! You people that make these dang pens like this just truly amaze me!


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 24, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I'm not sure why this one stands out the most to me, but all i can say is that is truly a work of art. Maybe its because you took some awesome pictures that show every little detail and the fact that you took the entire pen apart so we could see everything. Either way, EXCELLENT JOB! thanks for sharing, you should have entered that in the contest! You would have given ol' Justin a run for his money:biggrin::biggrin: Made that worry factor go up cuz his competition just got harder! You people that make these dang pens like this just truly amaze me!


 
Thanks very much, Seamus, I really appreciate that!

Ken


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 26, 2011)

Ken,

You do AWESOME work. I remember your ebony pens, fantastic work, I am really amazed.

C


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Charles!


----------



## jeff (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks very nice on the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pen! Congratulations on making the front page! Well deserved!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the the front page!


----------



## boxerman (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the front page.


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, thanks!  Front page, what a rush!  

Hmmm...how did that happen anyway?

Ken


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 28, 2011)

drgoretex said:


> Wow, thanks! Front page, what a rush!
> 
> Hmmm...how did that happen anyway?
> 
> Ken


 That's right!! Front page and, rightfully so. Good decision Jeff. Ken, what can I say? The pen speeks for itself. Great job and, congratulations!:wink:


----------



## wizard (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the front page!!!! You do gorgeous work.
Regards, Doc


----------



## bitshird (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, that's the kind of pen that needs to be on the front page, Exquisite


----------



## ajk251 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great job! Again, the praise has been well earned!  Definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you very much!

Ken


----------

